# Kettlebells & Jiu-Jitsu



## Budo Jake (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you use kettlebells? I have seen great benefits in strength and balance. How do they help you?

http://www.budovideos.com/blog/will...ial&utm_content=giguide&utm_campaign=budoblog


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been using kettle bells regularly since June of last year and I have seen lots of improvement in my functional strength.  In particular, my grip strength has increased.  I think, overall, my performance while rolling has gotten better because I have more control over situations with the increased strength.  The technique was there before, but during a scramble, grips would break loose and I'd be stuck hunting for something else.  Now, there is a little less of that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2014)

Kettle bells are fantastic.  I use them every week and best of all they do not take up much space!


----------



## Budo Jake (Jan 30, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Kettle bells are fantastic.  I use them every week and best of all they do not take up much space!



Very true! Not much space, and not much money either!


----------



## Carol (Jan 31, 2014)

Not a JJ practitioner but I luuuvvv my Kettle Bells.  I keep them outside on my patio and they get swung at least once a week -- regardless of the weather.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jan 31, 2014)

They're really more of a conditioning or GPP tool than anything else, but yes I use them pretty often. Really heavy swings, like your body weight or heavier, are a pretty good strength building exercise as a hip hinge. I still think barbell work has more to offer as far as strength and injury prevention goes.


----------



## donaldhilson59 (Jun 29, 2014)

I am using kettlebells. I have seen lots of improvement. Using the right size and weight of kettlebell can be effective in  generating the resistance you need to burn a lot of calories quickly in a  fitness session.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 29, 2014)

Kettle bells are an awesome   torture devices.


----------



## BamBamx8 (Aug 5, 2014)

I started kettlebells a couple of months ago to get ready for BBJ that  I'm starting soon and I doubt I ever use free weights again.


----------



## Kaan (Aug 11, 2014)

I have hurt back with kettle bell swings a couple of month ago, I went to see my physio he said he gets tonnes of people in just from kettle bells.

I have decided to go easy on the weights and just train bjj


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 4, 2014)

I use kettlebells for some exercises. They're really terrific for building strength and in some ways work better than barbells or dumbbells.


----------

